# Sherdogs pound for pound top 10 best.



## j-grif (May 1, 2007)

> The end of the year is always one of the liveliest times for mixed martial arts, and 2008 was no different, as the pound-for-pound rankings were re-sculpted in the last week on the calendar.
> 
> UFC 92 saw the fall of two pound-for-pounders. Forrest Griffin -- who had broken into the sport’s upper echelon with his victories over Mauricio "Shogun" Rua and Quinton "Rampage" Jackson -- had his belt taken by force, as fellow “The Ultimate Fighter” winner Rashad Evans pounded him out to take light heavyweight supremacy. Meanwhile, after another season of the Spike TV reality series came to an end, Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira, the sport’s perennial number two heavyweight and nearly a career-long pound-for-pounder was summarily smashed by Frank Mir, who has resuscitated a flagging career in miraculous fashion.
> 
> ...


http://sherdog.com/news/rankings/sherdogcoms-pound-for-pound-top-10-15658


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

j-grif said:


> 1. Anderson Silva (22-4)
> Silva’s year will begin at *UFC 97* in April, when he’ll likely defend his UFC middleweight crown for fifth time against fellow Brazilian Thales Leites. Should the sport’s pound-for-pound king emerge victorious, 2009 should see “The Spider” meet challenges both at 185 and at 205 pounds, which would give Silva the chance to further cement his status as the sport’s finest competitor.


??? - lol, ok then!


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

LjStronge said:


> ??? - lol, ok then!


They mean 2009... His first fight in 2009 will be against Thales Leites at UFC 97


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Wow, does this list ever blow or what.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

where is sakuraba? the guy is a beast


----------



## BrFighter07 (Jun 16, 2007)

dontazo said:


> where is sakuraba? the guy is a beast


not now he isnt


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Yeah, I don't like the list that much either. It seems like they are treating it as simply another weight class ranking because they simply drop guys off it for one loss, and replace him with the victor, i.e. Mike Brown.

If I'm not mistaken, best pound for pound should go a little bit beyond simple wins/losses. Mike Brown's one win over Faber doesn't put him at the top of the P4P to me.


----------



## Future_Fighter (Feb 6, 2008)

fedor should be #1


i don't think forrest should be in there 


and thats all i can remember atm :thumb02:


----------



## cezwan (Dec 7, 2007)

errrr..

i think this is by far the worst P4P i have ever seen.


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

Anderson Silva is so fuckking overated its killing me...he didnt even finish cote and they have the nerve to call him number 1!

Fedor is number 1 just like my name


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

cezwan said:


> errrr..
> 
> i think this is by far the worst P4P i have ever seen.


:thumbsup:


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

It's a pretty decent top 5, but top 5 is basically rearranging those 5 fighters.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

So this is from Sherdog? Unless it's a worst tattoos or funny mma pictures thread, I don't give a shit.


----------



## mma17 (Jun 4, 2007)

Did they blindly draw out of a hat for the 6 through 10 spots??

What a terrible top ten. How do you not put AT LEAST Aoki in there??

Honestly...you could put Hansen, Aoki, and Alvarez in it IMO. Obviously not all three, but just pick one of them. 

Am I biased towards lightwieghts? Yes. But do they possess more overall skill? Yes.


----------



## cezwan (Dec 7, 2007)

Fedornumber1! said:


> Anderson Silva is so fuckking overated its killing me...he didnt even finish cote and they have the nerve to call him number 1!
> 
> Fedor is number 1 just like my name


Anderson Silva is not overrated.. if you rewatch the fight, he was virtually toying with Cote..


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

I dont agree with Forrest of Mike Brown being there but other than that its pretty decent.

And to the person who says Anderson is overrated, get a life will ya, to say he is not 1 is underrating him.



> Honestly...you could put Hansen, Aoki, and Alvarez in it IMO. Obviously not all three, but just pick one of them.


Sherk would destroy any of them 3 and Florian would beat Hansen and Alvarez, and it would be 50/50 with Aoki. So you got to put Sherk and Florian above any of them 3 in the P4P rankings IMO.


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

I dont think they look THAT terrible. You guys are acting like the whole list is out of left field. P4P is sooooooo subjective; way moreso than weight class rankings. I have mine as:
Fedor
Silva
GSP
BJ
Torres
Aoki
Alves
Machida
Rashad
Rampage (although Brown is close to taking Rampage's spot if he can beat Garcia convingly like he has Faber and Curran)


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

JT42 said:


> I dont think they look THAT terrible. You guys are acting like the whole list is out of left field. P4P is sooooooo subjective; way moreso than weight class rankings. I have mine as:
> Fedor
> Silva
> GSP
> ...


See, now that is a list that actually makes a little sense.

It's funny, you defend Sherdog's list and then put up your own which is far superior. Nicely done sir.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Yeah the top 5 is pretty inevitable, I find it hard that they dont have Fedor AT LEAST at #2.

Mike Brown, really?!? he beat Faber but it hardly should put ya on the P4P list...where is Aoki or Alvarez???


----------



## simtom (Oct 23, 2007)

my top 10:

A. Silva
Fedor
BJ
GSP
Hendo
Mousasi
Aoki
Kid Yamamoto
Rampage
Torres

If it was best of all time rankings I'd definitely have Fedor top! But you gotta realize in the last 2+half years Silva has won 8 fights all vs top guys in the UFC! While Fedor's only beaten Tim, Lindland (MW), and Choi (easy armbar)! I know you cant ask more of Fedor than to keep beating the guys put in front of him, but Silvas just had way more impressive wins in recent times!


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Why do people always rank Aoki and Alvarez above Sherk and Florian? I just dont get it. I would agrue my point but i want hear other peoples views first.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

This list has unnecessary fighters on it.


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

DJ Syko said:


> Why do people always rank Aoki and Alvarez above Sherk and Florian? I just dont get it. I would agrue my point but i want hear other peoples views first.


I do because Alvarez was recently on a 5 fight win streak with wins over Dida, Kawajiri and Hansen and Aoki's got recent wins over JZ, Uno and Alvarez which are mush more impressive than wins over the likes of Griffin and Franca for Sherk and Huerta, Joe Daddy and Lauzon for Florian IMO.


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

plazzman said:


> Wow, does this list ever blow or what.


Of course it does. It's a p4p list. In other news. . . 

Posting in a p4p thread.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

simtom said:


> my top 10:
> 
> A. Silva
> Fedor
> ...



How the hell you got kid yamamoto on ya list? he didnt fight for the whole of 2008.


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

cezwan said:


> Anderson Silva is not overrated.. if you rewatch the fight, he was virtually toying with Cote..


Im talking about hwere his spot is...he isnt the best p4p fighter fedor is!


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

Is this supposed to be a P4P Ranking or a P4P Best fighter's list?

My ranking goes as follows


Silva
GSP
Fedor
Aoki
Rashad
Torres
BJ
Rampage
Alves
Forrest

Now if your talking about who i think are the best fighters it would look something like:

Fedor
Anderson
GSP
BJ
Torres
Rampage
Overeem
Alves
Aoki
Rashad


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

Am I the only one that thinks Alistair should be on the list.


----------



## simtom (Oct 23, 2007)

> How the hell you got kid yamamoto on ya list? he didnt fight for the whole of 2008.


Fedor fought only once in 2008 and people have him #1.. its all opinions! but actually i think I should of put jon fitch or alves there instead!



> Am I the only one that thinks Alistair should be on the list.


I cant see how Alistair would be even top 5 HW let alone top 10 p4p :O


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Bazza89 said:


> I do because Alvarez was recently on a 5 fight win streak with wins over Dida, Kawajiri and Hansen and Aoki's got recent wins over JZ, Uno and Alvarez which are mush more impressive than wins over the likes of Griffin and Franca for Sherk and Huerta, Joe Daddy and Lauzon for Florian IMO.


Much more impressive wins are you joking? 

Dida hasnt beat anyone and is not even a top 20 and neither is Uno, Griffin and Joe daddy would beat any of the fighters you mentioned including Aoki and Alvarez, Huerta and Franca would beat most of them and Florian is on a 6 fight win streak. Aoki could rank higher than Sherk but with the loss to Hansen and the fact that sherk would beat him i dont think he should be.

I understand that outside of the UFC there are great fighters, but i think the UFC's LW division is hugely underrated IMO.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Sherdog's rankings lost all crediablity when they put Sergey in there top 10 LW's so I'm not even going to go to the first page and look at their P4P.

Sergey got his ass beat by Gomi has no good wins besides a gift decision and they are ranking him top 10?

Sherdog obviously aren't paying attention to the fights.


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

DJ Syko said:


> Much more impressive wins are you joking?
> 
> Dida hasnt beat anyone and is not even a top 20 and neither is Uno, Griffin and Joe daddy would beat any of the fighters you mentioned including Aoki and Alvarez, Huerta and Franca would beat most of them and Florian is on a 6 fight win streak. Aoki could rank higher than Sherk but with the loss to Hansen and *the fact that sherk would beat* him i dont think he should be.
> 
> I understand that outside of the UFC there are great fighters, but i think the UFC's LW division is hugely underrated IMO.


If you honestly confuse your own opinion with fact then there's really not much point in us discussing this TBH. I'll try anyway :thumb02:

Uno's beat some solid fighters over the years and is a decent win IMO and Dida's always a dangerous fight just cos of how good his standup game is.

Joe Daddy's a very average fighter IMO and Tyson's pretty good but he's still only a prospect really, if you honestly believe that either of them would beat Aoki or Alvarez I think you've been listening to the UFC hype machine a little too much.

Huerta and Franca would get smashed by most of the fighters I've mentioned IMO as I think both are again, pretty average.

Florians on a six fight win streak but they were against:
-Mishima whose now fighting at 145 and lost 3 of his last 4 at LW
-Robinson whose been finished in 3 of his last 4 and is basically just a BJJ guy
-Thomas who hadn't looked too bad before KenFlo fought him but he's lost twice to Uno who you said wasn't even top 20 and injured his knee in the fight
-Lauzon who's a good prospect but still very green and would get smashed by any top 155er pretty easily
And I've already mentioned Huerta and Stevenson who I consider relatively average LW's who have been hyped up by the UFC.

Oh and it's hard to put too much stock in Aoki's loss to Hansen seeing as he's just come off a pretty gruelling fight with Uno earlier that night whereas Hansen had armbarred a can pretty easily inside 3 minutes.

I'm not sure why you're so sure Sherk would beat Aoki but who you think would beat who isn't really the best way to compile rankings IMO. Otherwise you'd probably get fools ranking Rickson top P4P fighter cos he's "400-0 and would armbar Fedor with ease".:thumb02:


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Dida did destroy Uno. And if people don't think Uno is still a good fighter they haven't been paying attention I thought Dida had stolen his soul (as well as broken his face) but then he came out and beat Ishida and proved me wrong.


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

First 5-6 are really guys that should be on the top10 P4P list so I can't hate there. But Mike Brown? Negative. Forrest? Negative. You could even argue that Rashad shouldn't be there.


----------



## iatis (Sep 24, 2008)

fedor shouldn't be number 1... based on tlent maybe...
but when was the last time fedor beat a serious contender?


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

iatis said:


> fedor shouldn't be number 1... based on tlent maybe...
> but when was the last time fedor beat a serious contender?


He ran right through sylvia


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm gonna go wipe my ass with this list. :thumbsdown:


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

The Ninja knows alot of people on here complain about Fedor not being ranked #1..but untill he beats some of the top UFC heavyweights in the prime..e.g..Andre...He'll then get his respect...Tim was past his prime..he was riding a losing streak...But I personally seen Andre outstriking Fedor:thumbsup:

But this list is garbage...Forrest is a joke
Mike Brown got "Matt Serra" lucky


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

Forrest at no.7 LOL


----------



## ryano1985 (Jun 17, 2008)

awful list imo


----------



## aimres (Oct 16, 2006)

Rating P4P is pointless.


----------

